# What do you think of Shelby's actions with guns



## testlight (Mar 2, 2012)

Guns are *good*.... mmmmKay


----------



## JBtractorlogger (Mar 3, 2012)

I think if I was a cameraman with historychannel i would refuse to work with him if he's going to be acting like an idiot with that pistol. People watch this who don't know anybetter and think it's perfectly ok to blast away like that, suprised he hasn't put a lead into himself or someone around him yet. And his first helper getting his arm tore up because he was being an idiot driving his boat, I can barely stand to watch him , it's just stupidity.


----------



## Rescue1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Weather or not he truly uses those guns like that all the time, or it's part of the show, it needs to STOP. He is making legit gun owners look real bad in the eyes of the anti-gun nuts. It is embarrassing, and he is gonna hurt somebody more than he already has....:mad2:


----------



## bigcat (Mar 4, 2012)

I think the guy is an assclown,and a danger to anyone he comes in contact with.


----------

